# gooey greasy substance



## Lynette (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi all......I bought an amazing bottle (De kuyper Gin bottle) beautiful dark green off ebay but when it arrived today it has all this orange gooey greasy substance in it.

 I tried rinsing it out with warm water - nope didn't work.

 I tried lettting it soak with warm water and CLR - nope didn't work...

 Any other safe ideas....


----------



## capsoda (Mar 13, 2007)

It is probably axle grease so you will need mineral sprits or something similar. Dawn will get the mineral sprits residue out.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2007)

Ditto on the mineral sprits cap, I used white gas a few times, when we dig old pits there is  this waxy type stuff in a lot of bottles thay reused bottles for other things a lot back then, I got this USA hospital bottle and thought it was a junk slick until I cleaned out  all the gunk on it and in it, I used white gas and poof!  Good as new, I mean old hah, and to the lady who bought the bottle off of ebay with stuff in it? I would contact that seller and ask him what he or she was thinking sending a bottle out like that, I am a Ebayer to, that's just not right. Rick


----------



## Lynette (Mar 13, 2007)

Mineral spirits did not work [].........
 Mr Clean did not work []

 Any other ideas?


----------



## capsoda (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow, If mineral sprits didn't work, that must be some really nasty stuff. I think my next try would be laquer thinner. Be careful and use it out side only. It is very volitile and if you get it on your hands wash it off with warm soapy water as soon as you can. Laquer thinner will also disolve some plastics. If that fails I can't imagine what it would be.


----------



## Lynette (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi before I try anything else I am wondering if I didn't let is soak long enough in the mineral spirits...How long should I have left it?

 And btw - I contacted the seller on ebay about this "mysterious" stuff in the bottle.  It has been there for decades and he doesn't know what it is either.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 14, 2007)

Coleman fuel for lanturns(white gas) that worked for me in 5 min just work it around and keep shaking it and wipeing it andwaalaaa  no more goo


----------



## capsoda (Mar 14, 2007)

You should let it soak over night at least and longer if necessary.


----------



## madman (Mar 14, 2007)

hey lynette, ive used pine sol, undeluted it did the trick on the goo let it soak over night mike


----------



## diginit (Mar 15, 2007)

These work on some brown gooey stuff that i assumed was 1900's hair color. it was more like dried paint. Makes me wonder what was in that stuff.


----------



## Digger George (Mar 18, 2007)

YES GOO GONE http://www.organize-everything.com/googone8oz.html 
 or GOOF OFF works the best. It also cleans the goo off of bottle brushes.


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 19, 2007)

or acid might work


----------

